# 25rss



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum...

My wife and I are ready to take the TT pluge...we currently have a 2003 Trail-Lite Bantam B-17 expandable. Nice trailer, BUT we simply are outgrowing it !! We have been looking at numerous lightweight trailers, and I'm heavily leaning towards the 25RSS. I have a 2004 Durango 4.7 4x4, factory tow with 3.55 gears. I plan on utilizing an Equilizer hitch. I have only had the truck for a few months, I got rid of a 2002 Ram 1500 ...big mistake! My question is, the 25 RSS fits our family perfect, as my wife wants a slide out, the girls want bunk beds, and I want out of thar Bantam! a few questions..

*I've done the math, not to worried about the TV... is the Equalizer hitch sufficient for the length of trailer?
*I have a Hays-Lemmerz Syncronizer in the Durango presently...should I upgrade the brake controller?
* How is the quality of the Outback? (slides, fit and finish, long term durability)
* How does Keystone stand behinf their product?
* Main thing...I'm a light sleeper, and that Bantam made me more tired at the end of the weekend then when I started....is the queen size slide-out as quiet as the rest of the interior? (being cantalivered out as it is.)
I live in the Detroit area, and the CAMPER/RV show at the Silverdome starts tomorrow, I'm ready to leave a deposit, need some feedback!

Thanks so much!!!

Mike

2004 Durango 4.7 / 3.55 
2003 Trail-Lite B-17
2002 22' Open Car Hauler
1972 Dodge Charger 400MAGNUM 4-Speed
Mike, Deb, Brianna, Lauren


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome









Can't comment on your TV without knowing the ratings.

Haven't heard of the controller you have. I love the Prodigy, really works well.

We've been really happy with the quality etc. of our outback. About 6k miles so far with only a few minor problems.

When we did have warranty issues, they were taken care of with no problem.

If you're a light sleeper, the rear slide out is kind of noisy in the rain. One of the members here put a slide topper on and is very happy with the results. If you don't want to get involved in that type of mod, the 23rs has the rear slide and a queen bed with a bunk over it.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi,
Here's my two cents -- I'm a wannabe too WITH A 2004 4 X 4 SLT DURANGO. I also love the 25rs but am considering the 21rs because of the short Durango wheelbase. Everyone has to go with their comfort level . . .

If you do your research, there were just 2 forums in the past week on the 25rs vs 21rs subject which you would find helpful on this site. Good luck!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Swanie said:


> Hi,
> Here's my two cents -- I'm a wannabe too WITH A 2004 4 X 4 SLT DURANGO. I also love the 25rs but am considering the 21rs because of the short Durango wheelbase. Everyone has to go with their comfort level . . .
> 
> If you do your research, there were just 2 forums in the past week on the 25rs vs 21rs subject which you would find helpful on this site. Good luck!
> [snapback]22242[/snapback]​


Thanks!, Swanie!

As you can see, I'm a "Dodge" guy... The Durango has a 119.0" WB , akin to the Tahoe/Expedition.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

our2girls

My neighbour has a Durango and pulls a 28' Terry without any issues.

Brake Controller - Prodigy and very pleased. I upgraded 1/2 through last season and I am glad that I did.

Quality of the Outback - Main reason why we purchased the Outback. I have had minor issues but were fixed by the dealer. In my experience Keystone stands behind their product. My dealer even commented that they have great support (tech. info and parts).

As far has noise. This is tuff one for me. I went from tent to TT so I think they are quiet. The hard slide should not be as noisey as a tent pop out.

Good luck with your decision.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME!
We are happy with our 25RSS. We have been OUTBACKING in it since 2002. 
We've had some leaking issues. All were fixed, and KEYSTONE stood behind their product even after the warranty expired.

We are still happy with our purchase.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome To the group.
We are on our second outback and have had no problems with either one.
Outback is the best choice we made.
I like the Prodigy brake controll it works great.
Don


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Food for thought.

A 2004 Durango 4.7 4x4, factory tow with 3.55 gears has a tow rating of 5,850 according to Trailer Life Magazine. You have to subtract options and additional passengers from this number. Just the weight of the 25RS-S without any cargo weights in at 5000lbs with propane, batteries, options etc. With 600 â€" 800lbs of cargo you will be at 5600 â€" 5800lbs. IMO, I think you will be over by several hundred pounds.

If you had the 3.92 gears it would boost you tow rating to 7250.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome fellow metro Detroiter!









We have had our 23RS out twice since we got it late last summer and have been very pleased with it's design and quality








I slept in the rear slide out during a very rainy and windy night and did'nt find it to be too bad. The hard sided slide out was one of the main reasons I wanted the Outback and it's very easy to pull out. The front queen is very comfy too. 
I want to check out the RV show at the dome too. I'm not sure how many dealers around here are outback dealers, but we bought ours from General RV in Mt. Clemens and are happy with them.
I also really like the Durango as our TV, there's been no issue with sway so far and one trip was on a very windy ride up to Port Austin. I have the Hemi, so I 'm not sure how sufficient the power and towing ability of the 4.7L will play out on a 25 footer.








Joe


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

mjs518 said:


> Welcome fellow metro Detroiter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joe!!


----------

